
Ask HN: Is Intel still selling chips with the vulnerability? - phyller
If they are, when will they start selling chips without it?
======
eindiran
It appears so. If you go to their 'products' page, you can find vulnerable
chips, as well as laptops using them. For example, they are currently selling
the unfortunately named 'HP Spectre' here:
[https://www.intel.com/buy/us/en/product/laptops/hp-
spectre-x...](https://www.intel.com/buy/us/en/product/laptops/hp-
spectre-x360-13-ac076nr-270ghz-i7-7500u-133-1920-x-1080pixels-touchscreen-
silver-hybrid-2-in-1-599920)

